# Setting up moulator- 522/625



## merrilea (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello all,
In all the professional installs I have seen, the *Super Home Node* is used in the install for the backfed modulation from TV2. Does anyone know anything about the *Channel Vision #CVT-2/4 or 2/8 PIA Video Splitter*? It also has a modulator input.
Also what makes a Diplexer DishPro compliant?

* «:::T:::» «:::H:::» «:::A:::» «:::N:::» «:::K:::» «:::S:::» *


----------



## merrilea (Mar 19, 2006)

OK, someone out there must have a *522/625* or any *other* receiver using TV2 to supply remote TVs.
Can we get some discussion on the topic of modulating signals to other locations!?
*Please, some input on set-ups and trouble shooting techniques etc.
*

Hello!! Any body out there??

* «:::T:::» «:::H:::» «:::A:::» «:::N:::» «:::K:::» «:::S:::» *


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

merrilea said:


> Hello all,
> In all the professional installs I have seen, the *Super Home Node* is used in the install for the backfed modulation from TV2. Does anyone know anything about the *Channel Vision #CVT-2/4 or 2/8 PIA Video Splitter*? It also has a modulator input.
> Also what makes a Diplexer DishPro compliant?
> 
> * «:::T:::» «:::H:::» «:::A:::» «:::N:::» «:::K:::» «:::S:::» *


I use both models of splitters you mention and know a little about them. What are your questions?

I also use diplexers, but not with DishPro equipment.

My system includes one model 4000 and two model 508's. I don't have a 522/625.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

merrilea said:


> Hello all,
> In all the professional installs I have seen, the *Super Home Node* is used in the install for the backfed modulation from TV2. Does anyone know anything about the *Channel Vision #CVT-2/4 or 2/8 PIA Video Splitter*? It also has a modulator input.
> Also what makes a Diplexer DishPro compliant?
> 
> * «:::T:::» «:::H:::» «:::A:::» «:::N:::» «:::K:::» «:::S:::» *


A Diplexer is DishPro comliant if it is rated to 2150 MHZ. Older diplexers were not rated that high. Most made nowadays are.


----------



## merrilea (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi and Thanks,
My question or what I was trying to get at was if the* Channel Vision* unit does the same thing the *Home Node* does. I took a chance and bought a Channel Vision hoping it would. I have not received it yet so the project has not started.

Another question would be finding the best* channel* to be used with the *TV2* modulator and *Cable TV.* I am hoping to use *DishPro compliant Diplexers* to back-feed the signal on the satellite in cable and then using DP diplexer into the Channel Master modulator feed connection.

Also, if any one has experience using a* filter *and if they are necessary?


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I also would like to know what type of combiner unit to use with a 625 in order to combine the satellite feed & ota feed into a single feed that could then be distributed to other tvs in the house. I currently have a 508 & use a channel 3/4 combiner to combine the rf feed from the 508 & ota. The combined signal is then run through a splitter to 3 other tvs. The other tvs are able to watch the satellite feed on channel 4 or they can watch the local channels. With the 625, to use tv2, channel 4 can't be used, it must be a channel between 21-69. So I need some type of combiner unit for that frequency range..........don't I?


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

merrilea said:


> Hi and Thanks,
> My question or what I was trying to get at was if the* Channel Vision* unit does the same thing the *Home Node* does. I took a chance and bought a Channel Vision hoping it would. I have not received it yet so the project has not started.


I don't know how they compare since I don't know what the Home Node is (don't have a 522/625). The Channel Vision unit does three things: it combines the output of two cables (if you have two), amplifies and then splits it to supply 4 (or 8) devices (typically TV's). The signals you're combining must not, of course, be using the same frequencies. The same result could be obtained by the use of three separate items (a 2-into-1 combiner, an amplifier and a 1-into-4/8 splitter). The Channel Vision unit does it all in a neat package.



merrilea said:


> Another question would be finding the best* channel* to be used with the *TV2* modulator and *Cable TV.* I am hoping to use *DishPro compliant Diplexers* to back-feed the signal on the satellite in cable and then using DP diplexer into the Channel Master modulator feed connection.


You'll have to determine what channels are not currently being used by your cable system and pick one of them.



merrilea said:


> Also, if any one has experience using a* filter *and if they are necessary?


Filters are always a good idea, but only necessary if you want to use a channel that's adjacnet to or already in use on the cable.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

bnewt said:


> I also would like to know what type of combiner unit to use with a 625 in order to combine the satellite feed & ota feed into a single feed that could then be distributed to other tvs in the house. I currently have a 508 & use a channel 3/4 combiner to combine the rf feed from the 508 & ota. The combined signal is then run through a splitter to 3 other tvs. The other tvs are able to watch the satellite feed on channel 4 or they can watch the local channels. With the 625, to use tv2, channel 4 can't be used, it must be a channel between 21-69. So I need some type of combiner unit for that frequency range..........don't I?


Combiners are nothing more than ordinary splitters, but wired in reverse. Most cover the entire TV frequency band (but check to make sure). They cost just a few dollars.

You may be a candidate for the Channel Vision combiner/amplifier/splitter mentioned above.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

What is the model of the Channel vision unit being discussed & where can I purchase?


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

bnewt said:


> What is the model of the Channel vision unit being discussed & where can I purchase?


A 4-output version of the one I have is on eBay now at a very good price for this high-quality item- search for "cvt 2/4 pia".

A newer (8-output) version of it is their model C-0329. Do an eBay search for "channel vision c-0329".


----------



## merrilea (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all,
I purchased a *Channel Vision CVT-2/4 PIA* amplified splitter. The splitter is being sold from distributor packs as a single item. The distributor version is identical to the retail version except in packaging and the omission of a 1.5ft. coax cable. I paid $20.10 with shipping. This model has been discontinued by Channel Vision.
As I said before I have not received it yet but I am hoping it will work OK for my set-up. Check out eBay if interested.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

merrilea said:


> Hi all,
> I purchased a *Channel Vision CVT-2/4 PIA* amplified splitter. The splitter is being sold from distributor packs as a single item. The distributor version is identical to the retail version except in packaging and the omission of a 1.5ft. coax cable. I paid $20.10 with shipping. This model has been discontinued by Channel Vision.
> As I said before I have not received it yet but I am hoping it will work OK for my set-up. Check out eBay if interested.


I saw that item and believe it to be a good bargain.

The seller appears not to know a lot about it, though. The 1.5-foot coax cable not included is a part you'll have to supply. It's not a big expense and you probably already have one (doesn't have to 1.5-foot, of course).

Strange as it seems, the coax (with standard f-connectors) connects the unit to its power supply. It's an unusual arrangement, but that's how it's designed. In the eBay listing you'll notice that no wire is shown coming from the AC adapter cube. A male f-type connector is there and that's where the missing 1.5-foot cable would attach.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

AllieVi said:


> I don't know how they compare since I don't know what the Home Node is (don't have a 522/625). The Channel Vision unit does three things: it combines the output of two cables (if you have two), amplifies and then splits it to supply 4 (or 8) devices (typically TV's). The signals you're combining must not, of course, be using the same frequencies. The same result could be obtained by the use of three separate items (a 2-into-1 combiner, an amplifier and a 1-into-4/8 splitter). The Channel Vision unit does it all in a neat package.
> 
> You'll have to determine what channels are not currently being used by your cable system and pick one of them.
> 
> Filters are always a good idea, but only necessary if you want to use a channel that's adjacnet to or already in use on the cable.


What type of filter can be used? In my area, a local station uses channel 3. We use channel 4 for satellite, vcr or dvd players. What filter will eliminate the white rolling lines on channel 4 when using this channel vision unit. I combined my ota feed with the rf feed from my 508. When only one of the feeds is connected, it works fine. When both are connected, there is a problem. Would replacing the 508 with a 625 (different modulated channel) solve the problem? That is my ultimate goal to be able to combine the ota feed with the tv2 rf feed from the 625 to 4 other tv's.


----------



## merrilea (Mar 19, 2006)

Does anyone know if *TV2* will work using the *aux port* on a TV rather than integrating it through an available OTA or Cable channel?

* «:::T:::» «:::H:::» «:::A:::» «:::N:::» «:::K:::» «:::S:::» *


----------



## jbaker8679 (Jan 12, 2006)

merrilea said:


> Hello all,
> In all the professional installs I have seen, the *Super Home Node* is used in the install for the backfed modulation from TV2. Does anyone know anything about the *Channel Vision #CVT-2/4 or 2/8 PIA Video Splitter*? It also has a modulator input.
> Also what makes a Diplexer DishPro compliant?
> 
> * «:::T:::» «:::H:::» «:::A:::» «:::N:::» «:::K:::» «:::S:::» *


you dont want to use spliters with a 625 and the diplexer is used so the signle can run both ways so you can watch 2 diff channels at the same time


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

What is a Super Home Node. I have a 625 operating 2 tvs and dont have any other special devices. but am interested in what one is or can do as it may help some other family members setup. Thanks


----------



## merrilea (Mar 19, 2006)

Finally completed the install of the modulated signal on *TV2.*
The *Channel Vision CVT-2/4 PIA* amplified splitter works great, a bargain at $20.00
Should have purchased two.
It took some time to find a good channel though; the last one I tried was the only one with out snow, it was channel 125.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

bnewt said:


> What type of filter can be used? In my area, a local station uses channel 3. We use channel 4 for satellite, vcr or dvd players. What filter will eliminate the white rolling lines on channel 4 when using this channel vision unit. I combined my ota feed with the rf feed from my 508. When only one of the feeds is connected, it works fine. When both are connected, there is a problem. Would replacing the 508 with a 625 (different modulated channel) solve the problem? That is my ultimate goal to be able to combine the ota feed with the tv2 rf feed from the 625 to 4 other tv's.


You used to be able to get special channel 3 or channel 4 combiners that had the appropriate filtering (I've got one - and you can't have it  ) . The brandname I got was TruSpec - SC3 or SC4 . You might try googling for it. I had a local channel 4 and have a DVR output on channel 3 - I also have a http://www.smarthome.com/7717.html that I do my serious video distribution from, but even 5 outputs wasn't enough for me. Adding a Radio SHack powered distribution amp was the final piece. I will admit my video distribution is only in Mono (for the modulated outputs), but it passes cable / OTA stereo signals just fine. Using channel 44 for my DVR 510 and 56 for my 4900 gives me good picture everywhere. (and I have a mess of local channels to deal with - 4,5,11,15D,
17,19,22,25,28,30,33,35,36,38D,40,42,45,47,49D,50, 51D,52D,53D,55D,57D,59D )(D suffix = digital ). I found that I had to select modulated channels where there were no transmitters within 120 miles and/or 2 channels for analog, or at least no on channel for digital ones.. Good luck


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

scooper said:


> You used to be able to get special channel 3 or channel 4 combiners that had the appropriate filtering (I've got one - and you can't have it  ) . The brandname I got was TruSpec - SC3 or SC4 . You might try googling for it. I had a local channel 4 and have a DVR output on channel 3 - I also have a http://www.smarthome.com/7717.html that I do my serious video distribution from, but even 5 outputs wasn't enough for me. Adding a Radio SHack powered distribution amp was the final piece. I will admit my video distribution is only in Mono (for the modulated outputs), but it passes cable / OTA stereo signals just fine. Using channel 44 for my DVR 510 and 56 for my 4900 gives me good picture everywhere. (and I have a mess of local channels to deal with - 4,5,11,15D,
> 17,19,22,25,28,30,33,35,36,38D,40,42,45,47,49D,50, 51D,52D,53D,55D,57D,59D )(D suffix = digital ). I found that I had to select modulated channels where there were no transmitters within 120 miles and/or 2 channels for analog, or at least no on channel for digital ones.. Good luck


I use this same type of channel combiner now with my 508 & it works great. *What I am trying to find out is if the same type of product is made that can be used with the 625.* The tv2 outout of the 625 can not be distributed using channel 3 or 4. I need a product that will allow the combining of the tv2 (rf)modulated signal with the ota signal (rf) into a single rf that can be distributed to other tv's in the house via rf.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No - use a splitter in reverse and have as many channels as possible away to minimize interference.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried to use a splitter in reverse when I set up my present system & I did not get a clean, clear picture like I do now. Why would it be any different with a 625 instead of the 508?


----------

